# I've got a day off....



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

finally.... first in 15 days.... DH is off also (his boss is so nice)..... 

We have so much cleaning planned.... fall decorating too.... I also picked up a bushel of apples yesterday, so I hope to tackle applesauce too.... and my boss has me running to the bakery for bread, and a new mixer....


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Hope you get a lot accomplished. That sounds like quite a list!

I'm holding out til weekend, hoping the weather cooperates and I can get a lot done then. It's nice when you have a whole day you can dedicate to it.


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

My dept. manager informed me yesterday that hours are going to be cut. I swear I wanted to kiss her feet while others were fussing. I've been working 6 days a week for the past few months and it really is showing up in my neglected home. I'm looking so forward to actually having two days off per week at least. Of course we can't have them together but at this point I'll take what I can get.

I hope your day is filled with nothing but success and total satisfaction at the end of the day for a job well done.


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

So, how'd you do on your day off?


----------

